# 1981 kia industrial co deluxe mussel bike



## Notagamerguy (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello this is my first time posting to the cabe but ive learned alot about schwinn via these many threds. However i picked this bike up a few days ago and was wandering if anyone has any information on it or picture of another one. I do know it was made kia before it was a car company and it was made in 1981. It seems all original to me but i just want to know for sure before i start cleaning it up.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 18, 2019)

Kool find. I had a Kia road bike in my 20s. I rode it all over west Florida.


----------

